# Kreg Joint Jig



## oldognewtrick (Dec 12, 2009)

After watching the infomercial for the 713th time it finally peaked my interest. Are the jigs any good? Are they worth the 100.00 price tag? Is this another of the As Seen On TV let downs that accumulate dust and broken dreams?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 13, 2009)

I have one, they work great, you just need to buy their screws. I always go to  www.coastaltool.com.   .they are a few towns over from me and are great guys...honest guys too.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 13, 2009)

The first time I heard the term "Kreg", I didn't know what they were talking about.

So, for the newbies in here, the Kreg company is known for making jigs that allow you to drill holes into wood at an angle so that you can join pieces of wood at a 90 degree angle (and still have the screws hidden, kinda).  Attaching legs to the skirt of a table might be a good example of where you'd use a Kreg jig.


----------



## bob2044 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have one of the basic Kreg pocket-hole jigs.  I love this thing.  Try a few test joints and I think you'll agree.  Can be used on anything from 2x's lumber (basic projects) to face frames for cabinets.  In fact, I recently discovered that my 20yr old home's custom cabinets were built with face frame pocket holes.  The joints still look perfect.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 22, 2009)

Did you break down and ask for one for Christmas....or are you just gonna keep us in limbo.


----------



## BobAristide (Dec 22, 2009)

As they say.... you get what you pay for. I used to have one I paid 30$ and it was "ok". I than broke down and spent what I should have to begin with. They work.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> Did you break down and ask for one for Christmas....or are you just gonna keep us in limbo.



No, didn't make this years Christmas list. I was more curious about Kreg as being a good product. I've become VERY skeptical of about anything seen advertised on T.V. I have seen the infomercial and it looks like it would be something that would be a value in the shop. My wife thought those little tear drop shape paint sponges that trim around anything on a wall was the "bees knees", well they made it to the trash compacter quickly as have about all the STUFF she thinks needs buying off the idiot box. I could fill a gym with all the exercise STUFF thats been used once and then yard salied. 

The Kreg jointer is for all the finish type guys, I am a roofer. Our motto is hit it with a hammer, if it doesn't move get a bigger hammer. I have a wall in the garage with nothing but hammers:rofl:


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 23, 2009)

I started out as a roofers helper at 16 years of age. Lasted about a year before a framing crew saw my zeal and stole me with more money, and more to learn.
5 years later after having been there done that ,built the 12000 sqft home...I needed sumtin to change. I was done workin on my tan and decided it was an indoor life for me in a warm shop through the winter.
5 years later and one kregjig in my toolbag...I can make just about anything.
Soooo there is hope for you and your hammers,in the shop, with a kregjig on the wall.
Before I was a licenced Inspector, trainer and mentor .... I was there once...I feel your backpain.

Ok, done with my resume.

PS, I love yard sales..not the exercise machines.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2009)

Inspector, I don't roof anymore,at 58 I have about a half day in this old body and then its all over. I can still carry a bundle or a roll up the ladder but now I don't want to.  Now I just sell em, supervise them, order the material, collect the check,do final inspection and co-ordinate with general contractors and homeowners. If my tool belt has to come out of the tool box, someone besides me has a problem.

I am glad to see that there are still things advertised on TV that have a value.


----------



## 911handyman (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey there what a great tool, i mean the fact that it's portable is great, as far as purchasing screws you can get a similar screw at a lumber store, or a company that sells fine woods. Or simply try the home center you don't need to buy kreg jig screws.


----------

